# fate saltare a fuoco



## Amaltamnena

Hi!
how do I translate  the expression : unite la pasta e *fate saltare a fuoco* moderato per alcuni minuti . 
 My attempt: 
*pass it** on a skillet*  for a few minutes under medium flame.
Thanks!
Amatamnena


----------



## elfa

I don't see the use of a skillet here. Maybe _sauté/cook over a moderate heat for several minutes. _


----------



## Blackman

Di solito, _fate saltare* in padella* a fuoco moderato_.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *Amaltamnena!*

Il mio suggerimento è il seguente:

"...fry lightly it on a low flame".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Blackman

Benzene, _to fry_ non è _friggere/soffriggere_?

_Saltare_ è molto diverso.....


----------



## elfa

Benzene said:


> "...fry [it] lightly on a low flame".



"Frying lightly" is the same as "sautéing", and it is not an expression that is generally used in cooking. I think we need to know what is being cooked here to know which term might be appropriate.  We also tend to say "heat" rather than "flame".


----------



## Blackman

Hey, don't mess with cooking, eh?

to fry = friggere
to fry lightly = soffriggere
to sautee = saltare


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Hey, don't mess with cooking, eh?
> 
> to fry = friggere
> to fry lightly = soffriggere
> to sautee = saltare



OK  It's sauté then. 

@ Benzene, you could say "lightly fry" - "fry lightly" sounds odd to me.


----------



## Amaltamnena

elfa said:


> OK  It's sauté then.
> 
> @ Benzene, you could say "lightly fry" - "fry lightly" sounds odd to me.



I agree sautè sounds better. What we're cooking is pasta!

Some pastas need to be "saltate in padella" when you put the condiment and the pasta together it taste better than if you pour the condiment (sauce) in a serving dish and mix it.


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena said:


> I agree sautè sounds better. What we're cooking is pasta!
> 
> Some pastas need to be "saltate in padella" when you put the condiment and the pasta together it taste better than if you pour the condiment (sauce) in a serving dish and mix it.



Well, I've never heard of "sautéeing pasta"! Anyone? 

I would prefer to say something like _Add the pasta to the pan and cook over a moderate heat_ _[until warmed through]_ or
_Cook the pasta over a moderate heat until warmed through_

Sautéeing is generally something you do to vegetables or meat.


----------



## Blackman

elfa said:


> Well, I've never heard of "sautéeing pasta"! Anyone?


 
Hahahaha.....it's very common actually. Thousands of dishes with pasta need to be sauteed.


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Hahahaha.....it's very common actually. Thousands of dishes with pasta need to be sauteed.



Quite so - but you don't say "sauté pasta" in English recipes!


----------



## Amaltamnena

How about:  _pass it on the skillet for a couple of minutes before serving_??


----------



## Blackman

I'll tell you why. Saltare and saltare, anche se strano, sono diversi.

Some dishes need to be _sauteed_ to thicken the sauce or to _seal _the outside, so it can cook differently from the inside. In some pastas too, but very few.

Saltare referred to pasta generally means just _to_ _make it jump over the pan_, so it can mix properly with the sauce. 

Can you see the difference?


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> I'll tell you why. Saltare and saltare, anche se strano, sono diversi.
> 
> Some dishes need to be _sauteed_ to thicken the sauce or to _seal _the outside, so it can cook differently from the inside. In some pastas too, but very few.
> 
> Saltare referred to pasta generally means just _to_ _make it jump over the pan_, so it can mix properly with the sauce.
> 
> Can you see the difference?



Yes, but in my book you don't "sauté pasta" and if you Google the phrase, you will only find 288 entries. It's a matter of usage rather than language.


----------



## Amaltamnena

I know what it is in italian ...i've been living in Rome for the past 25 years. And I'm a good cook too! the problem is the translation into English. I tend to agree with Blackman. But since I don't ever read or follow recipes in English I don't know the right expression in regards!.


----------



## Blackman

Maybe your book has _Sautè Maccheroni_ or _Fusilli,_ or some other kind of pasta. We don't use _pasta_ in this generic way...


Anyway, considering your recipes says_ per alcuni minuti_, it probably means really _sautè_.


By the way, post the whole recipe. It would be easier to find out.


----------



## Amaltamnena

I believe it's: sautè

sauté |sôˈtā; sō-|
adjective
1 [ attrib. ] fried quickly in a little hot fat : sauté potatoes.
2 Ballet (of a step) performed while jumping.
noun
a dish cooked in such a way.


----------



## Blackman

Amaltamnena said:


> I believe it's: sautè
> 
> sauté |sôˈtā; sō-|
> adjective
> 1 [ attrib. ] fried quickly in a little hot fat : sauté potatoes.
> 2 Ballet (of a step) performed while jumping.
> noun
> a dish cooked in such a way.


 
We also say _patate sautè._ The bottom line is that I agree with Elfa that is a bit strange _sautè_ referred to pasta, but still the best possible choice for a non-Italian audience.


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> but still the best possible choice for a non-Italian audience.



I beg to disagree.  There are plenty of ways of saying this
_
Cook the pasta quickly over a moderate heat
Add the pasta to the pan [and cook] for a couple of minutes before serving._ 

Maybe other people can think of other ways of saying it. Amaltamnena, a skillet is a particular type of pan, as I am sure you know, so I don't know that I would use it in this particular instance.


----------



## Blackman

elfa said:


> I beg to disagree.  There are plenty of ways of saying this
> 
> _Cook the pasta quickly over a moderate heat_
> _Add the pasta to the pan [and cook] for a couple of minutes before serving._
> 
> Maybe other people can think of other ways of saying it. Amaltamnena, a skillet is a particular type of pan, as I am sure you know, so I don't know that I would use it in this particular instance.


 
Io intendo una traduzione di _saltare_ con una parola...

_Cook the pasta quickly_ non va bene Elfa, perchè la pasta è gia cotta e la stai solo saltando ( al limite, la _finisci_ di cuocere in padella...come si fa con le Cozze...).

_Add the pasta_....va meglio, ma ancora non rende il senso di _saltarla_ come lo intendiamo noi.


EDIT: and don't forget that Italians at cooking are the same as at soccer, everybody has a different view of the same recipe...


----------



## elfa

Blackman, al contrario penso che _cook_ vada bene perchè la pasta è stata già _boiled_. Si capisce che "cook over a moderate heat" è diverso da "boil the pasta for 10 minutes" o quello che sia. Non c'è rischio che i due si confondano.

So che "add the pasta" non traduce il vostro _saltare_ ma nelle ricette e in uso comunissimo.

PS Unfortunately there's no one word which translates _saltare_ effectively here


----------



## Blackman

elfa said:


> Blackman, al contrario penso che _cook_ vada bene perchè la pasta è stata già _boiled_. Si capisce che "cook over a moderate heat" è diverso da "boil the pasta for 10 minutes" o quello che sia. Non c'è rischio che i due si confondano.
> 
> So che "add the pasta" non traduce il vostro _saltare_ ma nelle ricette e in uso comunissimo.
> 
> PS Unfortunately there's no one word which translates _saltare_ effectively here


 
You got a point here, but _cuocere/bollire_ are synonyms referred to pasta.
When the pasta goes into the pan is already _cotta/bollita_, I'm afraid.


----------



## entrapta

E se metteste "add to the pan and finish cooking..." così siete contenti tutti? In effetti non si capisce l'atto del saltare (ma tanto nessun anglosassone lo farà  joking...)


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi : "Toss the pasta with the sauce in a hot skillet over moderate heat".

"Sautee' " lo lascerei per la cottura di scaloppine, saltimbocca ecc ecc.


----------



## entrapta

Giusto toss.... grande idea.


----------



## Blackman

Odysseus54 said:


> Io direi : "Toss the pasta with the sauce in a hot skillet over moderate heat".
> 
> "Sautee' " lo lascerei per la cottura di scaloppine, saltimbocca ecc ecc.


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> Io direi : "Toss the pasta with the sauce in a hot skillet over moderate heat".



Why "skillet"? This is a word that is hardly ever used! Why not just "pan"? For the rest, I'm in agreement with it 

@ Blackman, of course the pasta is "cooked" before going in the pan. Unfortunately, I think this is a case where "cuocere" cannot be exchanged for "cook" and vice versa, in the same way that "sauté" cannot always be used for "saltare". That's translation for you!


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Why "skillet"? This is a word that is hardly ever used! Why not just "pan"? For the rest, I'm in agreement with it



I don't think it is "hardly ever" used, at least here.   

A skillet is where I would cook scaloppine, saltimbocca or a steak Diane, a pan where I would fry calamari.

The skillet is heavier and has sloped sides, the frying pan tends to have more vertical ones.

If I had to toss in _spaghetti alla carbonara_ or _penne con gamberi e zucchine_ for the finishing touch I would choose a skillet - not having one, I still would not pout muttering incomprehensible French curses and I would stoically use a frying pan, but the skillet would be my first choice.


----------



## Pratolini

Il Garzanti dice:  saltare (gastr.) cuocere in tegame, con olio o burro, su fiamma viva: saltare gli spinaci, il riso.


----------



## Amaltamnena

Here's the whole recipe:
Mafaldine rosa al salmone affumicato e curry
Ingredienti per 4 persone: 400g di Mafaldine; 300g di salmone affumicato; una noce di burro; pomodoro a pezzetti; pepe; curry e sale.
Preparazione: cuocete la pasta al dente. Nel frattempo, in una padella, fate sciogliere il burro a fuoco moderato. Aggiungete il salmone affumicato, precedentemente sfilettato, e fate rosolare a fuoco lento per 5 minuti. Unite il pomodoro e mezzo bicchiere di acqua calda. Cuocete a fuoco lento finchè l'acqua non sarà stata completamente assorbita. Condite con un pizzico di pepe a piacere e un paio di cucchiai di curry; unite la pasta, fate saltare a fuoco moderato ancora per un paio di minuti e servite.

You are right Elfa it should be frying pan and not skillet (frying pan has rounded and higher sides and is lighter in weight than the skillet)

 how about : "_unite the pasta and the condiment , and *toss* it for a couple of minutes"_
Amaltamnena


----------



## Pratolini

Non direi assolutamente "Unite" ma invece "Add".


----------



## Amaltamnena

Your right! That how it was originally! Guess I need a coffee!
Thanks


----------



## danalto

Mi intrometto: sauté mi suona non corretto, anche se il dizionario lo traduce con *saltare*.
How about *stir fry*? 
Here!

_(I just had a quick look at the whole thread, and maybe you didn't mention it...)_


----------



## Blackman

I've searched the whole Internet and everywhere Skillet and Frying pan are synonyms!!

I would NEVER use a FP/skillet per saltare la pasta.

This is the right one
http://www.google.it/m/search?site=...it&gl=it&client=safari&q=pentole agnelli#i=13

Ama, it's definitely not sauteing. It's tossing to lightly thicken the sauce.
Il fatto e' che saltare la pasta e' riferito al gesto meccanico, non e' un metodo di cottura. Al massimo serve ad addensare un po' la salsa o a mescolare il tutto. Mentre il sauteing si, tant'è vero che spesso non lo traduciamo.


----------



## Amaltamnena

I don't think you *stir fry* pasta! It's the same problem as using the word *sauté*
I think  that the best choice is: _add the pasta to the frying pan and toss it for a few minutes over medium heat/flam_e

Amaltamnena


----------



## danalto

Amaltamnena said:


> I don't think you *stir fry* pasta! It's the same problem as using the word *sauté*
> I think  that the best choice is: _add the pasta to the frying pan and toss it for a few minutes over medium heat/flam_e
> 
> Amaltamnena



You are the cook!


----------



## Amaltamnena

Blackman said:


> I've searched the whole Internet and everywhere Skillet and Frying pan are synonyms!!
> 
> I would NEVER use a FP/skillet per saltare la pasta.
> 
> This is the right one
> http://www.google.it/m/search?site=...it&gl=it&client=safari&q=pentole agnelli#i=13
> 
> Ama, it's definitely not sauteing. It's tossing to lightly thicken the sauce.
> Il fatto e' che saltare la pasta e' riferito al gesto meccanico, non e' un metodo di cottura. Al massimo serve ad addensare un po' la salsa o a mescolare il tutto. Mentre il sauteing si, tant'è vero che spesso non lo traduciamo.



I searched too and this is where:

http://askville.amazon.com/difference-frying-pan-skillet/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=1042553

http://www.google.it/images?client=...&source=og&sa=N&hl=it&tab=wi&biw=1401&bih=764

Sorry I don't know how to add the link directly (bad computer skill!)
Thanks to you all!


----------



## Amaltamnena

Preparation: cook the pasta “all dente”. Meanwhile, melt the butter on a large frying pan over medium heat/flame. Add the smoked salmon, previously sliced into fillets and let it brown for a five minutes over low heat/flame. Add the tomatoes and ½ glass of hot water. Let it simmer until the water is completely absorbed. Season to taste with a pinch of pepper and a couple spoonfuls of curry; add the pasta and toss it over medium heat/flame for a couple of minutes and serve. 
I think this works!


----------



## Blackman

It works. Can't you say just pan instead of frying pan?


----------



## Amaltamnena

Isn't it too generic?


----------



## elfa

Amaltamnena, I think the translation is fine, although I would say 

_...toss it over a medium heat...
_
@ Ody, I am sure a skillet is used in high culinary circles but in recipes (which is the context here), you never read "put the pasta in a skillet" or "toss the pasta in a skillet". For the amateur cook, a skillet doesn't figure, because you would never read it as an instruction in a recipe. I understand the difference between a skillet and a pan, but the fact is most English-speaking people would refer to this as just "pan" even if it were tall-sided. A skillet, in the UK anyway, brings to mind a rather Victorian piece of ironmongery. I think it's a question of terminology as much as anything else... Surely the point here is (and Amaltamnena confirms it) is that you cook the sauce by frying then add the pasta *to the same pan* (economy of means etc). I don't think I've ever read in a recipe (in English, anyway) that you would get out another pan just to toss the pasta. Anyway, sorry to go on at length - but just want to establish how the word "skillet" might or might not be used in English. 

@ Blackman, I think "frying pan" is fine because you would fry your smoked salmon fillets in a frying pan rather than just in a pan (in this, there is at least a big difference in English!) to make the sauce. At least, I would.


----------



## Blackman

Elfa, the recipe says _rosolare_, to brown. We don't _fry_ salmon, neither smoked nor raw. Friggere is for French fries.

Of course, the same pan.


----------



## Amaltamnena

I agree with you on all counts!  Thank you Elfa! 
Amaltamnena
PS: Wow, this was a long brain storming discussion, but I think in the end we all agree!


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Elfa, the recipe says _rosolare_, to brown. We don't _fry_ salmon, neither smoked nor raw. Friggere is for French fries.



I think this is another case of terminology in both languages. We *would* say "fry the salmon" and it would definitely be in a frying pan. See here
Another way to say this, though, might be "flash fry" and you can also say "pan-fried salmon" but it's always "frying" in some form or other. It's a pretty unusual recipe, I grant you - why would anyone want to fry (or even cook) smoked salmon? Just my opinion  

I think the way Amaltamnena has phrased it is fine as she avoids "frying" it by just "adding" it and "browning" it.


----------



## Blackman

We should open a new thread about it, you know?

I can assure you there's no ambiguity about this topic in Italian. We have a single precise verb for every single operation in cooking.

Friggere or fritto would be understood only as deep-frying.
Soffriggere, rosolare, scottare, impanare, sigillare, saltare, dorare, crostare etc all involve oil and frying, but still very different operations.


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> We should open a new thread about it, you know?
> 
> I can assure you there's no ambiguity about this topic in Italian. We have a single precise verb for every single operation in cooking.
> 
> Friggere or fritto would be understood only as deep-frying.
> Soffriggere, rosolare, scottare, impanare, sigillare, saltare, dorare, crostare etc all involve oil and frying, but still very different operations.



Indeed!  

Going back to the thread, I don't see the ambiguity here, as Amaltamnena is "browning" (_rosolare_) the salmon. In what receptacle would you _soffriggere_ or _rosolare_ something if not in a frying pan (_pentola_)?


----------



## Blackman

So, a frying pan is a pentola or a padella?

In my view, a pan is a padella and a frying pan is a padella per friggere. Pentola is generic for kitchenware, although it conveys the idea of a big pan.


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> So, a frying pan is a pentola or a padella?
> 
> In my view, a pan is a padella and a frying pan is a padella per friggere. Pentola is generic for kitchenware, although it conveys the idea of a big pan.



Sorry, yes, you're right!  Although I still don't see the problem...

friggere = deep-fry
soffriggere = fry


----------



## Blackman

I like your last distinction.

What I wonder is:

In the recipe for French fries, would you say _deep fry or simply fry_ sliced potatoes?


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> In the recipe for French fries, would you say _deep fry or simply fry_ sliced potatoes?


----------



## Blackman

Nice. I am printing this distinction in mind right now.


----------



## entrapta

Infatti la frying pan non è la pentola per friggere. E' quella dove fai il fried egg, dunque quella normale. Per il deep fry non so cosa si usa, forse un termine tipo friggitrice.


----------



## elfa

entrapta said:


> Infatti la frying pan non è la pentola per friggere. E' quella dove fai il fried egg, dunque quella normnale. Per il deep fry non so cosa si usa, forse un termine tipo friggitrice.



Deep frying pan


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Amaltamnena, I think the translation is fine, although I would say
> 
> _...toss it over a medium heat...
> _
> @ Ody, I am sure a skillet is used in high culinary circles but in recipes (which is the context here), you never read "put the pasta in a skillet" or "toss the pasta in a skillet".




That may be true over there where you are - down here, a skillet is an everyday implement which is for instance used for hash browns, ham steaks, sausage, eggs, when preparing breakfast.  All breakfast menus in American restaurants ( and I am talking about inexpensive family restaurants, not fancy French or Northern Italian joints ) mention the skillet.

As to recipes, well, just google "in a skillet", and you will find plenty of them.  Enjoy this one, for instance : http://jenncuisine.com/2009/10/quick-and-easy-spicy-peanut-stirfry/  or, if you like hot and spicy, this one http://www.fiery-foods.com/chiles-a...west-bengal-home-cooking-sanghamitras-kitchen.

Now, an interesting thing :  the Merriam-Webster has , under "skillet"

1) Chiefly Br. : a small kettle or pot usually having three or four often long feet and used for cooking on the hearth.

2) Frying pan.

If what you think of when you hear "skillet" is the n. 1 above, I understand your resistance.

What I think of is something like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1t:429,r:19,s:23&tx=87&ty=61&biw=1440&bih=690 , un 'tegame' , piu' spesso e pesante, e con piu' inerzia termica di una 'padella'.


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Sorry, yes, you're right!  Although I still don't see the problem...
> 
> friggere = deep-fry
> soffriggere = fry



Direi di no.  Infatti in italiano un uovo si "frigge", anche se si usa poco olio.  E un "soffritto" ( la base di odori , p.es. il classico cipolla, sedano, carota, aglio ) rimane tale anche se si usa piu' olio che per friggere un uovo.

Noi "friggiamo" in poco olio, oppure, se la ricetta lo richiede , in molto olio, come per le patatine fritte ( "deep-fried" ).

La differenza tra "friggere" e "soffriggere" sta nella temperatura di cottura, che e' di 180 gradi per la frittura, e di 100 gradi o meno, c'e' chi dice persino 65 gradi,  per il soffritto.


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> That may be true over there where you are -  down here, a skillet is an everyday implement which is for instance used  for hash browns, ham steaks, sausage, eggs, when preparing breakfast.   All breakfast menus in American restaurants ( and I am talking about  inexpensive family restaurants, not fancy French or Northern Italian  joints ) mention the skillet.
> .


 
 Thanks for the clarification - I think this must be an AE/BE difference then.



Odysseus54 said:


> Direi di no.  Infatti in italiano un uovo si "frigge", anche se si usa poco olio.  E un "soffritto" ( la base di odori , p.es. il classico cipolla, sedano, carota, aglio ) rimane tale anche se si usa piu' olio che per friggere un uovo.
> 
> Noi "friggiamo" in poco olio, oppure, se la ricetta lo richiede , in molto olio, come per le patatine fritte ( "deep-fried" ).
> 
> La differenza tra "friggere" e "soffriggere" sta nella temperatura di cottura, che e' di 180 gradi per la frittura, e di 100 gradi o meno, c'e' chi dice persino 65 gradi,  per il soffritto.



Well, I was only picking up on an earlier post by Blackman. I'm happy to learn the difference.  Perhaps friggere = fry (which can include deep fry) and soffriggere = lightly fry?


----------



## Blackman

Odysseus54 said:


> La differenza tra "friggere" e "soffriggere" sta nella temperatura di cottura, che e' di 180 gradi per la frittura, e di 100 gradi o meno, c'e' chi dice persino 65 gradi, per il soffritto.


 
Se questa è la differenza, perchè non la chiamiamo _soffrittura di pesce_?

L'uovo è uno dei pochi, se non l'unico, caso dove _fritto_ richiede meno olio di _soffritto,_ oltre che improprio catalogarlo tra le _fritture_. 

Far ruotare il concetto di frittura e di friggere intorno all'esempio dell'uovo fritto, mi sembra a dir poco fuorviante.


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> Se questa è la differenza, perchè non la chiamiamo _soffrittura di pesce_?



Perche' la temperatura di cottura e' di 180 gradi.



> L'uovo è uno dei pochi, se non l'unico, caso dove _fritto_ richiede meno olio di _soffritto,_ oltre che improprio chiamare _frittura_ quella di un uovo_._ E poi, chiamare l'uovo fritto _una ricetta_.......



La tecnica della frittura si basa sulla temperatura dell'olio, che a differenza dell'acqua raggiunge temperature parecchio piu' alte di 100 gradi.  

L'uovo fritto non sara' una ricetta ( in base a quale criterio poi... ), ma prova a metterlo nel tegamino a olio freddo, e poi dimmi se ti viene bene 

E al contrario, prova a farti gli spaghetti aglio e olio buttando il battuto di aglio e magari prezzemolo nell'olio fumante...


----------



## entrapta

Non capisco, il pesce lo friggi a 65°? Siamo ampiamente OT.


----------



## Blackman

Odysseus54 said:


> La tecnica della frittura si basa sulla temperatura dell'olio, che a differenza dell'acqua raggiunge temperature parecchio piu' alte di 100 gradi.


 
Prova tu a fare un soffrittino con l'acqua a 65° allora, se la differenza sta nella capacità di raggiungere queste temperature.
E poi qui è in discussione la differenza semantica, non quella tecnica.


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Well, I was only picking up on an earlier post by Blackman. I'm happy to learn the difference.  Perhaps friggere = fry (which can include deep fry) and soffriggere = lightly fry?




I think here "soffriggere" is generally translated as "saute' " - for instance in this recipe for Bolognese sauce :

_1 - In a large skillet warm oil over medium heat and saute bacon, onion and garlic until bacon is browned and crisp.._

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/bolognese-sauce/Detail.aspx

( By the way , this recipe is what we would technically call a "ciofega" - don't try it, it's all wrong )


Here, a better recipe :


_In a large sauce pot, brown the chopped beef and (veal or lamb), drain fat and reserve meat for later._
_ In the same pot, sauté onion and garlic in the olive oil & butter until the onions are translucent. _

from here http://www.reluctantgourmet.com/bologne.htm  ( this is much better, although the 'battuto' should include celery and carrot as well, and some basil towards the end makes the taste a lot gentler )


So, from what I have been seeing, "soffriggere" is translated as "saute' "


----------



## Blackman

Era il mio suggerimento del post 19. Per quanto definire le _Patate Sautè _*soffritte *sia impreciso, è l'unica traduzione accettabile per una non-Italian audience.


----------



## TimLA

What a great thread! So many words and concepts!
And if we're talking about pasta, how can we go wrong!

A few minor additions:
skillet = frying pan = frypan = pan
In the US I've found that "skillet" would be understood throughout the country, but I've found it used more in the South and Midwest.

Looking at Italian pasta recipies written in AE it seems that once the pasta is cooked, it is "added" "mixed" "cooked" in a second pan with the sauce (I'm focusing on just the verbs used).
"Mix the pasta with the sauce and cook under low flame for 1-2 minutes".

HERE is how you "fry" things.
HERE is how you "deep fry" things. (Go to McDonalds!)

I recently saw a program from Italy on making "fried pasta" in which yesterday's pasta with sauce is placed in a pan/skillet and "fried" until it turns into something like a pizza/frittada - but that's pretty rare.

To me "saute" implies that your trying to cook something lightly - "saute the garlic" "saute the onions".

"Stir fry" makes me think of Chinese food and woks.


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> Prova tu a fare un soffrittino con l'acqua a 65° allora, se la differenza sta nella capacità di raggiungere queste temperature.
> E poi qui è in discussione la differenza semantica, non quella tecnica.




Il soffritto ( termine improprio ) coll'acqua effettivamente si puo' fare, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, in ricette dietetiche dove non si voglia rinunciare al sapore del battuto di verdure.  Quello che non si puo' fare e' _friggere_ un uovo in acqua bollente - la ricetta esiste, e si chiama "uovo in camicia", by the way, "poached egg" in English.

Tornando alla discussione, quella che tu chiami "differenza tecnica" e' l'essenza dell'attivita' che si sta cercando di definire.

Se non siamo d'accordo sulla differenza tra le due attivita' che in italiano chiamiamo "friggere" e "soffriggere", sara' difficile fare il passo successivo, quello della traduzione.

Io dico che la differenza tra "friggere" e "soffriggere" e' nella temperatura dell'olio - 180 gradi per la frittura, molto meno per il soffritto.

Controlla qui, per esempio : http://www.alberghiera.it/page.asp?idc=389&Tecniche-di-cottura-friggere

Per il soffritto, vedi qui http://donna.libero.it/un_post_a_ta...ight-cucinare-salute-linea-gusto-ne2596.phtml  e qui http://www.p2psin.it/f35/lezioni-di-cucina-lezione-2-rosolare-e-soffriggere-57923/

Una differenza tra le due tecniche e' che per la frittura si aspetta fino a che l'olio si sia scaldato al punto giusto, e poi si butta quello che si deve cucinare - pensa ad una cotoletta impanata, o alla mozzarella in carrozza, oppure alle semplici patatine fritte - in modo che l'impatto del calore dell'olio formi una crosticina che 'sigilla' esternamente quello che si sta cucinando, impedendo che assorba troppo olio.  Una buona patatina fritta e' dorata esternamente ma non ha assorbito olio durante la cottura, per esempio.

Per il soffritto, invece, gli ingredienti si possono tranquillamente mettere nell'olio a freddo, per poi controllare empiricamente il calore a seconda di come si comporta il soffritto stesso, che deve diventare trasparente o al massimo imbiondire leggermente.

Riassumendo, la differenza sta nella temperatura dell'olio.  Sei d'accordo, oppure hai una definizione differente e fonti che la confermino ?


E, come traduzione , "friggere" = "fry", "soffriggere" = "saute' ".   E, gia' che ci siamo, "rosolare" = "brown".  Il che e' facile da verificare, facendosi un giro in rete in cerca di ricette dove sappiamo che in italiano useremmo i termini "friggere" e "soffriggere".


----------



## elfa

entrapta said:


> Non capisco, il pesce lo friggi a 65°? Siamo ampiamente OT.



Entrapta, OT che cosa sarebbe?


----------



## entrapta

Off topic, scusa ma è un termine che uso di solito in un altro forum... It seemed to me we were straying a bit too much from the scope of the discussion. Anyway I'm not sure I'm still following...


----------



## Odysseus54

Un'ultima distinzione - "deep fry" implica l'immersione totale nell'olio di cottura.

In Italiano non abbiamo un termine dedicato, "friggiamo" in piu' o meno olio.  La tecnica di frittura delle ormai famose patatine, o delle "frittole" o delle "zeppole" richiede dei tegami di cottura profondi, in maniera da lavorare con molto olio.  Quella per friggere le cotolette impanate o la sogliola no.

Dipende anche dalla forma di quello che si sta cucinando, e se la forma tiene o no alla 'girata' necessaria se si sta friggendo non a completa immersione.  Per esempio, una zeppola o una frittola non possono essere girate, you are "flash-frying" them, drop 'em in, pull'em out after a few seconds.

In Italian, we would say "friggere in molto olio", for instance, if we want to underscore the "full immersion" deep-frying method.


----------



## Blackman

Odysseus, io e te, a parte le naturali differenze di opinione caratteristiche degli italiani su calcio e cucina, ci capiremmo benissimo, anche senza la condivisione della definizione tecnica. Il problema qui è trasmettere questa "intesa" naturale ai non italiani, ai quali manca non solo la lingua, ma il concetto stesso nelle sue varie gradazioni e sfumature.


----------

